# Advice needed on snacking



## IBS-D guy (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi all,My Dr has suggested i try a very restricted diet to establish to what extent food plays in my IBS symptoms. For the next 3 months i am not allowed any cereal fibre (so anything containing flour must be refined) I cannot have any fruit, the only vegetables i can eat are carrots or potatos (though no potato skins), no caffeine, chocolate, artificial sweeteners or most alcoholic drinks.Today is my first day on the diet. My main meals are fairly straightforward as i can eat meat, fish, eggs, cheese, white bread, white pasta and rice. The problem comes with snacking. normally if i wanted a snack i would have a banana or a jelly. The problem is i'm not allowed either. I am allowed biscuits and crisps but the problem is that i dont want to eat too much unhealthy food.Can anyone suggest any snacks that i would be allowed or is it three months of misery?Also has anyone else tried this diet?Thanks


----------



## Ocean57 (Jan 4, 2012)

IBS-D guy said:


> Hi all,My Dr has suggested i try a very restricted diet to establish to what extent food plays in my IBS symptoms. For the next 3 months i am not allowed any cereal fibre (so anything containing flour must be refined) I cannot have any fruit, the only vegetables i can eat are carrots or potatos (though no potato skins), no caffeine, chocolate, artificial sweeteners or most alcoholic drinks.Today is my first day on the diet. My main meals are fairly straightforward as i can eat meat, fish, eggs, cheese, white bread, white pasta and rice. The problem comes with snacking. normally if i wanted a snack i would have a banana or a jelly. The problem is i'm not allowed either. I am allowed biscuits and crisps but the problem is that i dont want to eat too much unhealthy food.Can anyone suggest any snacks that i would be allowed or is it three months of misery?Also has anyone else tried this diet?ThanksMy husband has Crohns and as a result I began searching on what to do because the dr. dismissed it. First he took all the gluten out of his diet. That helped. Then, I ran across a book which I ordered from Amazon called, Breaking the Vicious Cycle by Dr. Elaine Gotschall. You need this book. It explains about a diet called the Specific Carbohydrate Diet and gives you everything you need to know to do it. We've been using it now for about 6 months. It is a good plan and one that really has helped. The recipes in the back are good. On the SCD diet you would not be eating white bread, pasta, rice or potatoes. All the foods you would eat on SCD would be monosaccharides. The only sweetener you'd be allowed would be honey. You can make amazing desserts with honey. Please give this book a try and good luck.


----------



## IBS-D guy (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion but for now I'm going to stick to the diet the specialist recommendedI'm on day 2 of my low fibre diet and I'm suffering from bloating and discomfort already. Hopefully I'll only feel rough for the first few days


----------



## gummivenus (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, that's a super restrictive diet... good luck! Just for the record, I think you're smart to stick with what the specialist recommended.







It's hard to suggest snacks without knowing the finer details of your diet... no fruit makes it hard! Can you give us more information? Are you allowed dairy? What kind of biscuits has your dr allowed? (sometimes I wish I was on a biscuits and crisps diet!







) I take it you're allowed to use sugar? What about avodaco, is that calssed as a forbidden vegetable? At this stage, I'm trying to ascertain if you could bake up some sort of healthy savoury biscuits or some low fat cake type things...Otherwise, it's carrot sticks and hot chips!


----------



## IBS-D guy (Dec 31, 2010)

gummivenus said:


> Wow, that's a super restrictive diet... good luck! Just for the record, I think you're smart to stick with what the specialist recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sugar, white flour an dairy are ok. Avocado isn't. The diet is more difficult than I thought but my symptoms weren't too bad yesterday. So it could end up being worthwhile


----------



## gummivenus (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok, so the first thing I'm thinking (and it might be because I'm hungry) is carrot cake!White flour + dairy + sugar + eggs means you can bake pretty much whatever you want... I know you want to be healthy, but I'm thinking this cake diet sounds pretty good to me!







Seriously, the first thing I would be doing is trawling the net for low fat cake and biscuit recipes.Can you eat nuts? I'm thinking maybe some kind of fruit-free nut slice could be a good sort of muesli bar alternative. You could also do almond bread, macaroons and meringue.Savoury's a bit harder... How about cheese & crackers? Or better yet, bake your own cheesy biscuits- yum!Prawns/shrimp dipped in homemade mayonnaise would be a nice snack...And how about yoghurt? I assume you're allowed to eat plain yoghurt? It might not sounds enticing, but thick, tangy Greek yoghurt with a drizzle of honey is one of my favourite snacks.I'll have to keep thinking about this... it's a toughie!


----------



## gummivenus (Dec 29, 2011)

Ooh, you can eat pastry- that means sausage rolls!You could also make yourself little mini quiches? And cheese twists!Have you consisidered making your own oven baked carrot and potato chips? I know they'll be boring after a while, but you can make them with minimal oil and dip them in different sauces like vinegar or homemade mayo (Belgian style!)Honestly, I know you specifically wanted 'healthy' foods, but I think maybe focusing on not irritating your gut might be the 'healthiest' thing you can do right now.


----------



## IBS-D guy (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. Ive now been advised to cut out dairy as well which makes life more difficult. I'll give the home baked potato and carrot chips a try


----------

